# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  لماذا هذا الدعاء وما المقصود به ؟

## زبيدة 5

بعد وفاة الرجل  :  

اللهم أبدله درا خيرا من داره وزوجا خيرا من زوجه ؟

وهل يقال ذلك للمرأة أيضا ؟

----------


## جمانة انس

الانسان عندما يموت ينتقل من دار الدنيا الى دار الا خرة
فالدعاء يتضمن ان يجعل الله له الدار التي انتقل اليها خيرا من الدار السابقة 
وهذا للرجل و المراة
--------------
اما تبديل الازواج باحسن منها
فاضيف تساؤلي الى تساؤل الا خت زبيدة 
؟؟..

----------


## زبيدة 5

سمعت الشيخ وجدي غنيم يقول : حذار أن تدعو للمرأة بنفس الدعاء ... من يوضح أكثر ؟

----------


## جمانة انس

*المنصو ص في مذهب المالكية والحنابلة في الدعاء للمرأة في الصلاة عليها، عدم قول أبدلها خيرا من زوجها، وعللوا بأن المرأة قد تكون زوجا في الآخرة لزوجها في الدنيا.
 قال في التاج والإكليل شرح مختصر خليل: وإن كانت امرأة قلت: اللهم إنها أمتك ثم تتمادى بذكرها على التأنيث غير أنك لا تقول وأبدلها خيرا من زوجها لأنها قد تكون زوجا في الآخرة لزوجها في الدنيا، ونساء الجنة مقصورات على أزواجهن لا يبغين بهم بدلا، والرجل تكون له زوجات كثيرة في الجنة ولا يكون للمرأة أزواج. انتهى.
وقال في كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع من الحنابلة: ولا يقول: أبدلها زوجا خيرا من زوجها في ظاهر كلامهم. 
قاله في الفروع. انتهى.
وأما الشافعية فلا بأس عندهم أن يقال ( أبدلها زوجا خيرا من زوجها )، وذلك أن المراد بالإبدال في الأهل والزوجة إبدال الأوصاف لا الذوات، فيراد بإبدالها زوجا خيرا من زوجها أي في صفاته، بأن يكون خيرا من حيث صفاته وأخلاقه. 
قال في نهاية المحتاج شرح المنهاج: قوله وزوجا خيرا من زوجه. قضيته أن يقال ذلك وإن كان الميت أنثى. انتهى.
والظاهر أن المراد بالإبدال في الأهل والزوجة إبدال الأوصاف لا الذوات قوله تعالى: ألْحَقْنَا بِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ   {الطور:21}.  
ولخبر الطبراني وغيره: إن نساء أهل الجنة من نساء الدنيا أفضل من الحور العين، ثم رأيت شيخنا قال: وقوله أبدله زوجا خيرا من زوجه. من لا زوجة له يصدق بتقديرها له أن لو كانت له، وكذا في الزوجة إذا قيل إنها لزوجها في الدنيا، يراد بإبدالها زوجا خيرا من زوجها ما يعم إبدال الذوات وإبدال الصفات. انتهى..إلى أن قال: قوله يراد بإبدالها: أي بإبدال الزوجة مطلقا لا الزوجة المذكورة.
وقوله: ما يعم إبدال الذات: أي كما إذا قلنا إنها ليست لزوجها في الدنيا، وقوله إبدال الصفات: أي كما إذا قلنا إنها لزوجها في الدنيا. قوله وإبدال الهيئة: أي الصفة. 
-------------------------------------------
إن كانت غير متزوّجة فالمراد: خيرا من زوجها المقدّر لها لو بقيت، وأمّا إذا كانت متزوّجة فالمراد بكونه خيرا من زوجها أي: خيرا منه في الصّفات في الدّنيا، لأنّ التّبديل يكون بتبديل الأعيان كما لو بعت شاة ببعير مثلا، ويكون بتبديل الأوصاف كما في قوله تعالى:{يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ  } [إبراهيم:48]، والأرض هي الأرض ولكنّها مدّت، والسّماء هي السّماء لكنّها انشقّت".[انظر"تحفة المحتاج" للهيتمي]*

*وهذا الجواب أحسن من قول الإمام السّيوطي في "شرح النّسائي": (( قال طائفة من الفقهاء هذا خاص بالرجل ولا يقال في الصّلاة على المرأة أبدِلْها زوجا خيرا من زوجها، لجواز أن تكون لزوجها في الجنّة، فإنّ المرأة لا يمكن الاشتراك فيها، والرّجل يقبل ذلك ). وبهذا جزم المواق في "التّاج والإكليل في شرح مختصر خليل"، والنفراوي في "الفواكه الدّواني"، والبهوتي في "كشاف القناع"، والرحيباني في"مطالب أولي النّهى شرح غاية المنتهى ".*
*====منقول====*

----------

